# Android 4.4 KitKat Upgrade



## AudreyMaroon (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey there, one of my friend told me that my phone can be upgraded to Android 4.4 KitKat on January... I'm using Huawei Ascend P6, It is from China. I am wondering if anyone is using Huawei as well? Because I need somebody to teach me how to upgrade the Android software.


----------



## priyamathi (Jan 2, 2015)

Look some tutorials in online. it will be better for you.


----------

